# Fix orphaned port?



## nsayer (Sep 27, 2018)

```
[quack:ports/mail/sendmail] nsayer% pkg version -vIL=
...
sendmail-8.15.2_10                 ?   orphaned: mail/sendmail
...
[quack:ports/mail/sendmail] nsayer% ls /usr/ports/mail/sendmail/
Makefile       bsd.milter.mk  distinfo       files/         pkg-descr      pkg-message    pkg-plist
```

I've tried various permutations of pkg set -o, but all of them either complain that I'm not using -o properly or they don't do anything at all.

What am I missing?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 28, 2018)

The package gets named depending on the options you've enabled. This changed some time ago and yours is still using the 'old' name.


----------



## nsayer (Sep 28, 2018)

It actually had a qualified name at one point. I flattened it with pkg set as one attempt at fixing this. I can put it back, but either way it still claims to be orphaned.


----------



## kpa (Sep 28, 2018)

Are you using your own repository? You'll get that message if your repository doesn't have that package for whatever reason.


----------



## nsayer (Sep 28, 2018)

Nope. I am using “latest”


----------



## SirDice (Sep 28, 2018)

There is no package named sendmail any more, the package is named sendmail+tls+sasl2.


----------



## nsayer (Sep 28, 2018)

The previous name was sendmail+tls+sasl2+db5. Using your name fixed it. Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Sep 28, 2018)

You can always take a look at http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/latest/All/ for example. That's the repository you end up in. As this is the latest repository there's always a chance some port failed to build (for whatever reason). If a package is missing in the repository due to build failures it will also show up as 'orphaned'. 

You used to be able to lookup the build status here: http://portsmon.freebsd.org/ That used to be a good place to start looking. But the scripts have been broken for a long time now and don't work, unfortunately.


----------

